# Weird sound from the Engine Car?



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello there,

I am driving yesterday with my friend and her son to creek park when we heard a weird sound inside the car. It is not only the sound that makes me nervous but also there is weird vibration I felt from the brake...(I felt the break shake/tremble for a minute or two..) I am a new driver and only knows how to drive. :-( 

I went to the rental company to explain the incident and we both try the car and he said it is ok...He said it is normal to hear some noise from the car/engine... Is this true????

This is the second time I spoke with the car rental manager, the first one is the malfuntion light which he said it is still ok to see the sign... Is it ok to see warning sign from the car?

Can anybody explain what this weird sound/vibration meant?

The car is a toyota corolla 2007 model (mileage is 200,000+++) which i rented for a month.

Thanks a lot,

HassLi


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Is it a ticking noise or a vibrating noise? It's normal to hear a ticking noise from the injector. If you are worried just ask for a replacement for piece of mind.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Hassli said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am driving yesterday with my friend and her son to creek park when we heard a weird sound inside the car. It is not only the sound that makes me nervous but also there is weird vibration I felt from the brake...(I felt the break shake/tremble for a minute or two..) I am a new driver and only knows how to drive. :-(
> 
> ...


You rented a 2007 model that has 200,000 km - that seems like pretty high mileage to me. 

Anyway, you need to (sorry, my suggestion is to . . . ) go back and _demand_ a different vehicle. What you are experiencing is absolutely unacceptable. The manager says a warning light being on is OK? And then he seems to blow you off when you describe the current problem? That is ridiculous. I would be back in there in a heartbeat and not leave until they resolved the problem. Your safety is dependent on that vehicle, Hassli - Don't compromise that! Good luck!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The brake vibration could be the ABS. However the car is very high mileage and I would worry about the noise. Take it back and insist on another car - it is not worth breaking down on the SZR or, worse, having an accident.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you take a can of petrol, pour it over the car, set it on fire until it burns to a crisp, then have it crushed into a tiny charred cube, then set it on fire again, then take it to the rental company and say the car's overheating, there's a 99% chance the guy will say "it's ok, no problem".

Your brakes shouldn't vibrate unless you're driving on ice or something. Discs are either warped, it needs new pads, or there's something else going on that shouldn't.

I hope you're not paying the full rental cost for such a shed of a car?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This was the cheap car rental from a few weeks ago..... Because you are not paying much for the car, they are not going to do a whole lot.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Change the car from the rental company, it's better to be safe , then sorry


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

The warning light on is definitely NOT ok!  It might be the one that reminds you to change the oil, but still, they should not give you that one car that need service!

You do not need to know what cause the vibration, cos it means something is wrong there, whatever it is. It is not your car, so just bring it back and take a new one.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi All,

Thanks for the reply. Yup, I will definitely be back to the rental company tomorrow and will insist that they replace it. I still have 15days more before the contract will finish. Hope he (rental manager) would agree this time. 

Thanks a lot for the advises. 

Regards,


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If he doesn't agree, and you have zero-excess insurance, just put it into a wall and tell the police the brakes failed and that you reported it to the company but they wouldn't give you a replacement and told you it was fine.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> If he doesn't agree, and you have zero-excess insurance, just put it into a wall and tell the police the brakes failed and that you reported it to the company but they wouldn't give you a replacement and told you it was fine.


That's awesome ! ! ! :clap2:


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> If he doesn't agree, and you have zero-excess insurance, just put it into a wall and tell the police the brakes failed and that you reported it to the company but they wouldn't give you a replacement and told you it was fine.


+1 ... :clap2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Toyota + Corolla + 2007 + Brake Problems ...

Hmmm... you do the math ... better off driving a jeepney .. or riding a trisikad yo ...


----------

